# 3 LIES - A Thriller & a Poem for Christmas !



## Helen Hanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi all~

I'm a thriller writer with a new release, 3 LIES.  I live in TX with my husband and son, one of many stops in my lifetime.  My Mother's Day present was a Kindle, and it's been my constant companion ever since.   It's such a clean design.  A few moments in the hands of friends, and it has encouraged many to rethink their "paper or nothing" attitude toward reading.  

I appreciate the opportunity to let you know I’m out here.  My novel, 3 LIES, went live this past week on my birthday.  My present to myself    If you like thrillers, here's the description:


At CIA headquarters, a young officer discovers that terrorists may have commandeered their computer systems to launch an unauthorized mission. Elsewhere, conspirators abduct nine people to manipulate the rules of their game. Two disparate ambitions-Clint Masters becomes the reluctant link in the chain of danger. 

Ever since Clint's almost ex-wife dumped him, he bobs along the Massachusetts coast in a sailboat with his black lab for company. He avoids all forms of technology, which is no mean feat for the burned-out founder of CatSat Laboratories. Tired of clutching the brass ring, he needed to untether, step off the corporate treadmill, and smell a flower. Fortunately, he met one—Beth, a beautiful, unspoiled woman who doesn't treat him like a commodity. His relationship with her offers more promise than his marriage ever did, even if she is on dialysis for her recovering kidneys.

Until the day Beth goes missing. 

In spite of the evidence, her family refuses to admit she's in danger. Without routine dialysis, she won't survive. As Clint realizes that he loves Beth, d*mn-near ex-wife Paige sashays back into his life with disturbing news.

While the CIA young gun tracks his quarry, Clint enlists the help of two men to find Beth, a blithe Brit named Merlin, and Todd, his playboy partner-in-tech. But Clint has to find Beth before her kidneys fail. And before someone puts a bullet in his head.


Thanks again for the air time.  All the best to you~  

Take care,

Helen Hanson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Helen, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Hanson (Sep 13, 2010)

‘Twas a Merry Christmas indeed this morn.
When from my toasty covers I was torn,
greeted by a cup both steamy and hot.
My novel unreviewed? Nay! It was not!

Five-stars for my labors I did receive.
I wish I had seen this on Christmas eve!
The reader enjoyed characters and plot
The ending surprised, she loved it a lot!

If you have $2.99 you can spend
for a five-star thriller, I recommend:
my novel with peril, danger, and spies,
by Helen Hanson, its name is 3 LIES.  

Sincere apologies to Dr. Seuss. 
My poetry efforts should stay unloosed!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Helen Hanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Another reader gave 3 LIES a happy review at the Pubit site:

I love suspenseful and thrilling books and this one is now at the top of my favorites list! The story line was catching from the first chapter and kept me waiting for what was going to happen next. While the main character Clint Masters, was the forefront of the story, the other characters were ever present and very well played out, so you never forgot where their roll came in to factor. With the presence of the CIA, Supreme Court, kidnapping, personal life drama and terrorists, this was an awesome read, with a great twist and mystery to keep you guessing until the final pages. Fantastic first novel! Can't wait to see what this author has next!

No, I didn't pay for this . . .


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I was a little apprehensive when I downloaded this book on my new Kindle because I happen to know the author. It is her first publication, and you know how it is when someone you know has written or created something. You really hope that it is good because you won't know what to say if it isn't. Well I don't have to worry about that. I loved this book! It is a genre I usually don't read--it is a techno/espionage thriller, but the story line is so creative, and the characters interesting enough to keep me fully engaged. Not having a command of the intricacies of computers & technology in no way detracted from my interest in the story. In fact I may have actually learned something in spite of myself. The author's writing is quite good, the dialog natural and convincing. I liked the variety and depth of characters, and the thread of romance which ran throughout. I think this is a very entertaining read for anyone who likes a good story with several creative twists and turns. 
Congratulations on a very fine first book. I look forward to many more.

3 LIES is up on Amazon, Nook's Pubit, and iBooks


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

No one would confuse the cover of 3 LIES with a Valentine’s Day card.  Maybe if you include St. Valentine’s Day, Chicago, 1929.  Still, it’s the featured title today at Spalding’s Racket.

Thanks, Nick!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

My thanks to indie and best-selling author Scott Nicholson for featuring 3 LIES!!

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/timothy-frost-helen-hanson-thrillers.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

*
Indie Book Writer - Sung to the Tune of Paperback Writer by The Beatles*

Indie book writer.

He said my novel flowed with wit and ease,

But soon that agent left me in the breeze.

Won't do query-go-rounds another six months.

I need readers now, so I'm going to be an indie book writer.

Indie book writer.

I can hire an artist and format my book.

Thirty percent is all that Amazon took.

Would you offer your soul for two ninety-nine?

Some think that's too high a price to pay for an indie book writer.

Indie book writer.

Indie book writer.

Who will read my book and bestow five stars?

I'm forced to compete with Men Are From Mars.

Who will take a chance on a complete unknown?

A thrilling plot and a protag with heart from an indie book writer.

Indie book writer.

A second novel? Maybe my sales will climb.

I could offer them both for a single dime.

Please retweet the news of my giveaway.

Must update my blog. Tell the whole world I'm an indie book writer.

Indie book writer.

Indie book writer.

Indie book writer, indie book writer.

Indie book writer, indie book writer.

Indie book writer, indie book writer.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Christopher Bunn posted my interview today. If you are an REM fan, you might find this interesting.

http://christopherbunn.com/?page_id=727


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

My thanks to all the writers at The Indie Spotlight for featuring 3 LIES today!

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=5634


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

A new review:

http://killie-booktalk.blogspot.com/2011/06/3-lies-helen-hanson.html

psst: he liked it


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Not etched in stone but published in paperback:

http://www.amazon.com/3-Lies-Helen-Hanson/dp/0983202710/

Salut!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

A Happy Review and and interview from J.A. Beard of Good Book Alert:

http://goodbookalert.blogspot.com/2011/06/45-stars-for-3-lies.html Review

http://riftwatcher.blogspot.com/2011/06/interview-helen-hanson-author-of-3-lies.html Interview


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

An interesting interview series, as all the thriller authors answer the same questions:

http://thecompanyoffellows.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/how-long-is-a-piece-of-rope-helen-hanson/

My thanks to Dan Holloway, author of The Company of Fellows, for providing the forum!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

A GiveAway - 3 Copies of 3 LIES

http://www.helenhanson.com/ebook-pricing/ebook-pricing-free-fee-or-wait-and-see-plus-a-giveaway/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

BigAl at BigAl's Books and Pals graciously reviewed my thriller, 3 LIES, this week and apparently liked it. While I'm delighted he gave it 5 Stars, I'm grateful he read it all. My thanks to him for the time, effort, and consideration he puts into his reviews for us indies:

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/07/3-lies-helen-hanson.html

Thanks!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for reading!


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I have this on my TBR pile. I've seen a couple of excellent blog reviews for 3 LIES lately. Can't wait to read it. Must read faster... must read faster... must read faster...



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, Vicki!

I got a cool review today at the Seattle Post Intelligencer site: http://www.seattlepi.com/lifestyle/blogcritics/article/Book-Review-3-Lies-by-Helen-Hanson-1681644.php

I appreciate your commenting here. Partly because you said nice things and partly because I always enjoy finding thriller writers I want to read, too. After all, we were readers first!

All the best!

Helen

I just bought Sleight Malice . . .


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

HelenHanson said:


> Thanks, Vicki!
> 
> I got a cool review today at the Seattle Post Intelligencer site: http://www.seattlepi.com/lifestyle/blogcritics/article/Book-Review-3-Lies-by-Helen-Hanson-1681644.php
> 
> ...


Readers first&#8230; and last. 

That's _another _ excellent review. You're on fire.

Thanks for taking a chance on Sleight Malice, Helen.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

The original review by Leslie Wright:

http://blogcritics.org/books/article/book-review-3-lies-by-helen/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

The review from author Leslie Wright's site:

http://wrighton-time.blogspot.com/2011/07/3-lies-by-helen-hanson.html


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Giveaway at my site today: http://www.helenhanson.com/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

An earlier review:

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/2011/03/27/book-review-3-lies/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

An interview with author Robert Bidinotto:

http://www.helenhanson.com/interviews/interview-with-a-vigilante-robert-bidinotto-author-of-hunter/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

An interview with author Martin Perry:

http://www.helenhanson.com/interviews/legacy-universe-author-and-huffpo-uk-blogger-%E2%80%93-martin-perry/


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I would recommend 3 Lies for the suspense and thriller seeker. It also delivers on romance, action and adventure, and just a bit of stepping outside of who you are. Once started, I could not put it down. The writing is genuine and the feelings are heartfelt. This would be a wonderful book for your library. I look forward to reading more from Helen Hanson -- she has an artistry that is hard to deny.

Read more: http://www.seattlepi.com/lifestyle/blogcritics/article/Book-Review-3-Lies-by-Helen-Hanson-1681644.php#ixzz1YoJ1xWPt


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Helen, I haven't been around much but for the last few months I've been meaning to tell you -- I read 3 Lies in May and thought it was super.  

And you know a lot of secret stuff, don't you?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

That's very kind of you.  I read a lot of secret stuff and make up some of it.  Thanks, Dave!


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

A new review for 3 LIES:

http://www.amazon.com/3-LIES-ebook/dp/B004F9P8BI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318352804&sr=8-2


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

At CIA headquarters, a young officer discovers that terrorists may have commandeered their computer systems to launch an unauthorized mission. Elsewhere, conspirators abduct nine people to manipulate the rules of their game. Two disparate ambitions — Clint Masters becomes the reluctant link in the chain of danger.

Ever since Clint’s almost ex-wife dumped him, he bobs along the Massachusetts coast in a sailboat with his black lab for company. He avoids all forms of technology, a counterintuitive effort for the burned-out founder of CatSat Laboratories. Tired of clutching the brass ring, he needed to untether, step off the corporate treadmill, and smell a flower. Fortunately, he met one, a beautiful, unspoiled woman who doesn’t treat him like a commodity. His relationship with Beth offers more promise than his marriage ever did, even if she is on dialysis for her recovering kidneys, until she disappears.

In spite of the evidence, her family refuses to admit she’s in danger. Without routine dialysis, she won’t survive. As Clint realizes that he loves Beth, damn-near ex-wife Paige sashays back into his life with disturbing news.

While the CIA young gun tracks his quarry, Clint enlists the help of two men to find Beth, a blithe Brit named Merlin, and Todd, his playboy partner-in-tech. But Clint must find Beth before her kidneys fail. And before someone unloads a bullet in his head.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm at Nurture Your BOOKS today with my shiny new thriller: DARK POOL.

Ebook giveaways now until 2012! Come win something . . .

http://nurtureyourbooks.ning.com/group/nurture2ndannualcelebrationofauthorsreaders/forum/topic/show?id=6352900%3ATopic%3A27074&xg_source=msg


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Clint Masters does all the talking in this interview. I wasn't invited:

http://stacyeatonauthor.blogspot.com/2011/12/clint-masters-joins-us-today-to-talk.html


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

> Helen may need to call me in for another critical situation. If so, I'm good to go.


Keep Clint safe, Helen. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww, where's the fun in that?


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Great reviews at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Pool-Helen-Hanson/dp/0983202745/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

Robert Bidinotto, best selling author of Hunter, interviews me at his place today. Yes, I really wore live lizards on my ears. Didn't everyone?

http://www.bidinotto.com/2012/02/interviews-with-indies-helen-hanson-cyber-thriller-author/

I first spotted Helen Hanson's thriller titles on Amazon, and what especially caught my eye were the stellar ratings they are getting from readers. It's clear that this indie author has studied her craft, and I knew that she was somebody I had to interview.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

A new review:

http://www.amazon.com/3-LIES-ebook/product-reviews/B004F9P8BI/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RRPOY0310M7FC


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

And an interview:

http://michaelordeauthor.blogspot.com/2012/03/v-behaviorurldefaultvmlo.html

psst: It is suitable for most ages, but I discuss beer.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

New review: Engaging Plots...a Wily Writer!

http://www.amazon.com/3-LIES-ebook/product-reviews/B004F9P8BI/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending&tag=vglnk-c1533-20#RRPOY0310M7FC


----------

